# From long ago...



## nitromoose (Mar 19, 2005)

My cat Cleo died when she was 21 (pretty good age!), I was about 13 (21 now) at the time I think. I found some old photos of her the other day and it make me cry. Does that seem silly that it was so long ago? And is it daft I still have the photos? God I'm crying now too, this is silly.

I guess I'm just an emotional person but I hate it sometimes. Sometimes I wish I wasn't close to anybody just so I never have to deal with loss you know?


----------



## nitromoose (Mar 19, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is normal to cry.
I do it even when i remember how I played with them and how much comort my pets had brought me. They will always be a part of us.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I cannot think of any of my bridge pets without tearing up. However, I am so grateful that I have the pictures. They bring back wonderful memories. 

You know, sensitive people are very caring people. They feel more sadness, but they also feel more joy, and appreciate beauty more. They are also more capable of love. Don't think for one minute that you're weird. But be assured that someday you will see your beloved pets again.


----------



## nitromoose (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

They are always with us in our hearts!! RIP sweet furrys!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

You are not weird at all -not here at the cat forum that's for sure. Your among empathetic friends. I may have 4 cats now but one very special one went to the bridge a year ago this month and I still think of him all the time. I even made a furbaby album of him that I look at every once and while and still get that little pang in my heart. He was the one cat that taught me about love and compassion to a different level. It's because of him I took in 3 neighborhood strays afterwards which incidentally was not planned at all. You are very caring and wonderful person.


----------

